# anyone successfully breed pirayas?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

was just curious because of the $$$. similiar to reds breeding?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

primetime3wise said:


> was just curious because of the $$$. similiar to reds breeding?


Dont think so


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have never heard of anyone.


----------

